# What is the best flash setup for portraits



## shelley329 (Jul 29, 2011)

I just got my nikon D7000. Most of my pictures are portraits, and indoor/outdoor sporting events. Which flash setup do you recommend?


----------



## kundalini (Jul 29, 2011)

It's hard for anyone to say for certain because your vision may differ, but for indoor portraits, this setup will do nicely.


----------



## ghache (Jul 29, 2011)

Deffinetly the Crotch bounce setup

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/beyond-basics/224202-crotch-bounce-technique.html


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 29, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Shelley.  

There really isn't a 'best' setup.....as the best setup, will be the one that works for you, in  your situation, to get the shot that you want.

For shooting portraits, it may be advantageous to use a flash setup that allows you to shoot with the flash off-camera.


----------



## joealcantar (Jul 29, 2011)

Big Mike said:


> Welcome to the forum Shelley.
> 
> There really isn't a 'best' setup.....as the best setup, will be the one that works for you, in  your situation, to get the shot that you want.
> 
> For shooting portraits, it may be advantageous to use a flash setup that allows you to shoot with the flash off-camera.



2nd that.

No real best setup , basically it amounts to what works best with what you have. 
-
Shoot well, Joe


----------



## Sharksledge (Jul 29, 2011)

Crazy that you cant use a stand in nyc


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jul 29, 2011)

kundalini said:


> It's hard for anyone to say for certain because your vision may differ, but for indoor portraits, this setup will do nicely.



I've been coming back to this since it was posted and can't help but wonder how that works. Does it have something to do with double vision?

I just feel like I can copy this light with half the lights involved. Actually, 2 1/2 lights would be hard to do but so would the 2 lights towards the back wall. I have a flat black wall there myself. Seems to me you are over complicating your life...


----------



## KmH (Jul 29, 2011)

Sharksledge said:


> Crazy that you cant use a stand in nyc


But, you can use a stand in NYC. You just need to have the right permit.


----------



## KmH (Jul 29, 2011)

shelley329 said:


> Which flash setup do you recommend?


For which lighting style? Studio or on-location? Retail, commercial, or editorial?

Broad light?
Short light?
Rembrandt?
Split light?
Clamshell?
Yada, yada, yada.......


----------

